# Lordstown Meet 2015 Extra Events



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread will be open to discuss extra events that people can participate in after the meet is over. Here are a few of the options already discussed:

*Drive-In Theater on Friday or Saturday Night*
Elm Road Triple Drive-In Theater. 
1895 Elm Rd NE
Warren, OH 44483

Ticket booth opens at 7:00PM. Hopefully they'll still have Furious 7 playing by the time of the Lordstown meet. I'll try to call them during open hours later today. 


*Shooting Range on Saturday*
A & A Shooting
12006 Fenstermaker Rd
Garrettsville, OH 44231

If anyone wants to go shooting, they can rent out the range for $200 for 8 hours or $10 per hour per individual. They have 2 pistol ranges a 100-yard rifle, 200-yard rifle, trap, skeet, and one other. The trap range is $6 extra for 25 targets. Anyone have shotguns and want to do some trap shooting with some friends, this would be a great time to do that. We could have a few trap shooting competitions. If there's enough interest in this, I'd like to get their group rate going so we can reserve that day. 

I will have my double barrel side by side 12 gauge with me in addition to my .22 plinking handgun and my 9mm carry gun if anyone wants to shoot those. Bring your own ammo or pay me back for what you use of mine. The .22 shoots CCI mini mags best, and you can usually find 100 for $8.99. If you don't know how to shoot and would like to learn, I'd be more than happy to teach you gun safety and how to operate and shoot my specific guns.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please throw up any other suggestions you can think of and we'll discuss it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You might want to arrange for dinner ahead of time. It was somewhat iffy last year when I made reservations for us.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

obermd said:


> You might want to arrange for dinner ahead of time. It was somewhat iffy last year when I made reservations for us.


I agree and I'll call but we'll need a pretty accurate head count. But we'll figure that out later.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

As far as the shooting range goes...

[h=1]COMING SOON "TACTICAL POP-UP TARGET COURSE"[/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## cruze15 (Mar 19, 2015)

Shooting range would be a good time! Drive in's would be fine too.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just be mindful of state laws since most of us will be traveling across state lines. So I suggest to all to know your laws so we dont have any incidents.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We need to discuss dinner on Thursday for early arrivals and Friday night. Anyone have any suggestions for a place that can accommodate us?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm open to the drive in theater (or a big parking lot meet again hahaha). 

I'll be up pretty late Thursday night.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like there's a lot to do at Mills Creek Park. I might even be up for spending some time there on Saturday too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV35p2PzQfY


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be one of the early arrivals on Thursday, so dinner would be a nice thing to do like we did last year. I am up for any extra activities. I watched that video regarding the park, and there looks like plenty of things to do there.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

The wife and I would like to do a 'going out' night where we can all go out for wings, drinks, etc. I'm a huge BW3's fan or similar. Thoughts?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

The shooting range would be fun. I just bought a S&W M&P that I need to break in. Also I have a few rifles I could bring. Is there a size limit on the round?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> The shooting range would be fun. I just bought a S&W M&P that I need to break in. Also I have a few rifles I could bring. Is there a size limit on the round?


Not that I recall. They have a rifle, 2 shotgun, and I think 2 or 3 pistol ranges.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like there will be a group of us coming in from Michigan/Toledo around 9pm or so. A late snack at BWW would be nice if anyone is still there.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill probably be coming in around 11:30-12:00 pm/am


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> Sounds like there will be a group of us coming in from Michigan/Toledo around 9pm or so. A late snack at BWW would be nice if anyone is still there.


We've done Eat n Park in the past, which wasn't bad, but I'm excited to change it up a bit!


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Change can be good! We're hoping to make it to Toledo early to grab a quick bite at the Arby's before we carry on the rest of the way.

On 2nd thought, with the GS/Cle NBA game tonight, the Eat n Park might be better, lol.



Sunline Fan said:


> We've done Eat n Park in the past, which wasn't bad, but I'm excited to change it up a bit!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> Change can be good! We're hoping to make it to Toledo early to grab a quick bite at the Arby's before we carry on the rest of the way.
> 
> On 2nd thought, with the GS/Cle NBA game tonight, the Eat n Park might be better, lol.


That's actually a good idea, I might try to do the same. Hard to make lunch last until 10:00ish...


----------

